# update on my boys



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey has upper respiratory infection and tons of Clostridium. he's on two antibiotics now, but the meds may be fine-tuned once a nasal culture develops. on the good side: he shows no muscle wasting and his walking is quite alright. as for Sweetie, he's all fine now. no more yeast in his stool. the vet seemed impressed by his booming health and no-nonsense attitude...

Harvey keeps ignoring the kibble. we softened it, but still, no interest. i'm really hoping Baby Cat will spark some interest.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is Harvey not wanting to eat at all, or is it just the hard kibble he won't eat? If he was eating it previously and now won't it is possibly because of the illness. I'd get anything you can into him and worry about kibble once he is better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope Harvey will decide to eat soon. What kind of treats have you tried?
Glad that Sweetie is doing well now!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Is Harvey not wanting to eat at all, or is it just the hard kibble he won't eat? If he was eating it previously and now won't it is possibly because of the illness. I'd get anything you can into him and worry about kibble once he is better.


he does eat some chicken and hard-boiled egg (he loves the latter) and sometimes i manage to "sell" him some baby food... i do make sure he gets *something*.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> I hope Harvey will decide to eat soon. What kind of treats have you tried?


i've tried several baby foods, mealies, applesauce, fresh apple... that's about it, i think. like i said in response to Nancy, he eats some chicken and egg and he used to love live crickets, but yesterday he rejected the latter.  i'm quickly running out of ideas.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> i've tried several baby foods, mealies, applesauce, fresh apple... that's about it, i think. like i said in response to Nancy, he eats some chicken and egg and he used to love live crickets, but yesterday he rejected the latter.  i'm quickly running out of ideas.


Wow, he's really picky. Maybe you could try and scoop out some baby food on his kibble? However, if he doesn't go for that, keep trying with the chicken and egg just to have him eat something and to build up his immune system to fight the infections.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor widdle Harvey. Good job making sure he's eating, the last thing you want right now is for Harvey to get malnourished because he's being a picky little git.

Have you tried him on turkey? Like unseasoned chicken, turkey seems to be a favourite with Loki, and maybe it would tempt Harvey, if you're lucky. Worth a try, right?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no, I hope Harvey starts to feel better. You are doing really good trying to get him to eat something, I can just imagine the frustration


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor Harvey, he's too cute to not eat. Hope you can find something for him.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

good news: Harvey is eating kibble! except that it needs to be hand-fed. and he drinks lots of water, except that it needs to be shoved in his face and possibly dripped on his adorable half-toned nose. oh, and he needs to be seated on the wheel before he runs and goes potty. that's fine by me--i'm just so happy he's eating!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!! Way to go Harvey Bear!


fracturedcircle said:


> good news: Harvey is eating kibble! except that it needs to be hand-fed. and he drinks lots of water, except that it needs to be shoved in his face and possibly dripped on his adorable half-toned nose. oh, and he needs to be seated on the wheel before he runs and goes potty. that's fine by me--i'm just so happy he's eating!


Wait, wait, Hand fed, hand watered, and hand wheeled? He's gonna get spoiled! I want to be one of your hedgies! :lol: 
Seriously - I'm very happy that he's doing better.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> good news: Harvey is eating kibble! except that it needs to be hand-fed. and he drinks lots of water, except that it needs to be shoved in his face and possibly dripped on his adorable half-toned nose. oh, and he needs to be seated on the wheel before he runs and goes potty. that's fine by me--i'm just so happy he's eating!


That is GREAT!!! I bet he wasn't feeling well and now that he'es on med he is starting to feel a bit better and appreciating being spoiled.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Picky little booger! :lol:  That's great that he's finally eating now!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Harvey, you great big mama's boy. Be careful, hon, you're going to spoil him.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey is eating on his own now! so happy!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay, go Harvey! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is wonderful news  All that special care he got must have helped make him feel better faster. I'm glad he's getting back to himself.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Wonderful. <3 You've done so well with Harvey, you should definitely be proud of yourself. And him, of course!


----------

